# Mac qui démarre plus : Ce n'est pas la pile !



## ibanezmac (18 Mars 2005)

....alors c'est quoi ? 
A la suite d'une nuit de repos, mon PM fait ecran noir a l'allumage...
Ya le gong, mais ca fait plus rien d'autre.
Pour que ca marche je dois appuyer sur le ptit bouton a coté de la pile, pour reinitaliser la carte mère.
Quel est le probleme ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

probablement mal eteint ou coupe par une pane de courant si tu as du reinitialiser le PMU


----------



## ntx (18 Mars 2005)

ibanezmac a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le probleme ?


Bonjour,
si c'est un G4 Quicksilver, c'est un bug de la carte mere bien connu. Cela m'arrive regulierement dpeuis quelques temps. Il faut eviter les arrets impromptus genre panne EDF.


----------



## ibanezmac (19 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> probablement mal eteint ou coupe par une pane de courant si tu as du reinitialiser le PMU



'soir !

Justement non...Quand ca a commencé a merder, c'etait sur un retour de veille profonde...KP puis impossible a redémarrer sauf en reinitalisant la CM.


----------



## ibanezmac (19 Mars 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> si c'est un G4 Quicksilver, c'est un bug de la carte mere bien connu. Cela m'arrive regulierement dpeuis quelques temps. Il faut eviter les arrets impromptus genre panne EDF.



Ben non..c'est un Dual G4 DIGITAL AUDIO.
Accéléré avec une carte GIGADESIGN dual 1.333 Ghz.
C'est une panne ou un bug ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Mars 2005)

ibanezmac a dit:
			
		

> 'soir !
> 
> Justement non...Quand ca a commencé a merder, c'etait sur un retour de veille profonde...KP puis impossible a redémarrer sauf en reinitalisant la CM.


 Justement encore plus  Tout ce qui est veille etc est géré par le PMU...


----------



## ibanezmac (19 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Justement encore plus  Tout ce qui est veille etc est géré par le PMU...



hmmm...ce qui veut dire en clair ? 
Parce que la, à chaque fois que j'éteins, paf reset de carte mere, sinon ca marche pas.
C'est un bug ou quelque chose a laché ?


----------



## nobru (6 Juillet 2005)

oui mais que faire donc?
g4 933Mhz lui aussi ne redemmarre pas apres un "sleep" et une panne prolongéé???
jem


----------



## MarcMame (6 Juillet 2005)

ibanezmac a dit:
			
		

> hmmm...ce qui veut dire en clair ?
> Parce que la, à chaque fois que j'éteins, paf reset de carte mere, sinon ca marche pas.
> C'est un bug ou quelque chose a laché ?


C'est la pile.
Quand la pmu crashe, il arrive qu'elle décharge completement la pile, même quand le mac est sur secteur. Le fait que tu sois toujours obligé de faire un reset avant de démarrer prouve que la pile est morte.


----------



## ibanezmac (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir ! 
J'ai la solution : 
En fait c'est la cache L3 qui est...morte. Plus reconnue par le systeme.
VOila.


----------



## MarcMame (7 Juillet 2005)

ibanezmac a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> J'ai la solution :
> En fait c'est la cache L3 qui est...morte. Plus reconnue par le systeme.
> VOila.


C'est assez étonnant qu'il y ait un rapport de cause à effet....
Si tu as les Developper Tools d'installés et le panneau de préférence "Hardware", tu peux désactiver la cache pour qu'elle ne soit plus prise en compte par le système.


----------



## ibanezmac (7 Juillet 2005)

Ben non..trop tard : la carte est partie en SAV.
Et j'en ai repise une autre, celle en reparation tardant a revenir.


----------



## MarcMame (7 Juillet 2005)

Et...? Plus de problème avec la nouvelle carte ?


----------



## ibanezmac (7 Juillet 2005)

Ben non pas trop...J'ai pris une DUAL 1.8 Ghz sans cache L3.
Ca allume pas mal.
Mais faut patcher pour avoir le bon affichage de la frequence des processeurs, faut patcher OS9 pour que ca demarre...en fait ca demarre pas, ca plante a la fin de la lecture des extensions.
Je suis OBLIGE de remettre mes anciens processeurs pour reinstaller OS9.
Meme le cd de OS9,2,2 ne démarre pas.
Mais bon...ca frite.

Amicalement !


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

Normal, ta machine n'est pas faite pour demarrer sur OS 9 :rateau:


----------



## ibanezmac (7 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Normal, ta machine n'est pas faite pour demarrer sur OS 9 :rateau:



Si justement...


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Normal, ta machine n'est pas faite pour demarrer sur OS 9 :rateau:



c'est une carte accélératrice Angie


----------



## ibanezmac (7 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est une carte accélératrice Angie



Exactement..c'est juste un changement de processeurs...


----------



## bassirous (18 Décembre 2010)

salut à tous !!!!!
je rentre dans votre discussion car j'ai un probleme d'affichage au démarrage de mon ordi (PPC G5 1,8 GHZ).
A l'allumage, j'entends le gong de démarrage. Puis, rien, les écrans ne s'allume pas.
Je force alors l'extinction de l'ordi, je l'allume de nouveau et, là, les écrans s'allument.
Le problème semble exister quand l'ordi est froid. Parfois il me faut plusieurs tentatives d'allumage pour parvenir à avoir une image sur les écrans. 
Pouvez vous m'aider, sachant que j'ai déjà vérifié les connections et que j'ai réinitialisé la mémoires des paramètres (PRAM)
quelle est l'incidence de la pile mon probleme ?
que m'apporterais la réinitialisation de la carte mère ?
merci d'avance !!!!!!


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Décembre 2010)

Problème connus,

regarde du coté des condensateur chimique de la cm il doivent être gonflé et sont à changés


----------

